# HAW - Hawthorn Resources



## tigerboi (1 May 2008)

This is the new name of the company from the ELL-GNL merger i believe,dont know alot about them other than the Mt. bevan io project...tb


----------



## tigerboi (8 May 2008)

Keep an eye on this,up 22% today & grab samples out of mt bevan seem to be good,got their eastern goldfields drilling going on so looks like they might go alright...mt bevan hema is what looks like sending this sky high...tb


----------



## juw177 (26 May 2008)

There has been a lot of movement here of late due to iron ore at Bevan and merger with ELL. The Yilgarn area has received a lot of attention in the past. I am looking to see if 3c will prove to be support.


----------



## jonojpsg (28 May 2008)

News out!

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080528/pdf/00845865.pdf

From all appearances it looks good - half the samples had grades around 60% Fe and these were over a strike length of 6km or so.  Definitely looking forward to drilling.

Well done to whoever took HAW for the June tipping


----------



## tigerboi (28 May 2008)

*Re:HAWTHORN NEXT TO JUPITERS 2.2MT*



tigerboi said:


> Keep an eye on this,up 22% today & grab samples out of mt bevan seem to be good,got their eastern goldfields drilling going on so looks like they might go alright...mt bevan hema is what looks like sending this sky high...tb




Here is the mt bevan results..looks good.

*IRON ASSAY RESULTS FROM ROCK CHIP SAMPLING AT MT BEVAN*

*Highlights*​ 
*Sampling at Mt Bevan returns strong iron assay results (+55% Fe) from a strike*​*extensive haematite rich zone, infilling previous reported high grade results.*
*Initial sampling of Eastern BIF / haematite horizon returns similar high grade Fe **results.*

*Archaeological and ethnographic surveys completed.*
*Drill access track completed.*
*Programme of Work (POW) submitted for initial RC drilling program designed to test*

*possible strike extensions of Jupiter Mines Limited “Mt Mason Iron Ore Resource” and **other primary targets.*​ 
*Hawthorn Resources Limited (‘Hawthorn’), ASX Code:HAW, is pleased to announce the **results of an extensive rock chip and geological mapping program carried out recently at the **Company’s 100% owned Mt Bevan Iron Ore project. The project is located on tenement*


*E29/510 approximately 100 kilometres east of Leonora, Western Australia and is located **adjacent to the recently announced “Mt Mason Iron Ore Resource” (2.2 Mt @ 60.6% Fe) of **Hawthorn is exploring at Mt Bevan within a series of prominent outcropping and suboutcropping **Banded Iron Formation (BIF) units, interbedded shales and other sediments that **strike north westerly through tenement E29/510 for over 20 kilometres. *​ 
*Outcropping **haematite mineralisation associated with these BIF units has been identified in a number of **forms within the tenement including massive blue haematite, laminated haematised BIF and **platy haematite, whilst broad zones of kanga scree and laterite are known.*​ 

*The haematite mineralisation occurs as multiple outcropping pods of up to 20 metres width **and several hundreds metres of strike within the 9.6 kilometres of strike explored and **sampled to date. Further strike continuity may exist as mineralised pods are often separated **by scree or relatively thin alluvium which may act to mask underlying potential haematitic **units.*​ 

*Encouraging iron assay results were announced from initial sampling programs carried out **during late 2007 (ASX release of 11/12/2007). The current mapping and sampling program **involved the collection of a further 60 samples from the main Mt Bevan haematite **mineralised zone and from newly discovered zones of haematite enrichment to the east of **the main zone associated with sub cropping strongly weathered BIF’s.*​ 

*Hawthorn believes that these results are significant as high iron assay results from rockchips **have now been recovered from the primary Mt Bevan mineralised trend over approximately **9.6 kilometres of strike length. It should be noted that 43 of the 86 samples collected to date **have returned assay grades of > 55% Fe, as highlighted above, while a further 18 have **reported results in the 50-55% Fe range.*​


*In addition, the discovery of broad zones (to 12 metres true width) of high grade,**outcropping, platy haematite 1.6 kilometres east of the Mt Bevan trend associated with the*​*“Eastern” BIF units raises the prospect of multiple mineralised horizons being developed **within the tenement. Further exploration is underway in this prospective area.*

*Whilst no detailed exploration has yet been undertaken in the northernmost portions of the **tenement, further exposures of the Mt Bevan and Eastern BIF units are known to form **prominent outcrops extending for a further 7.5 kilometres of strike. Exploration has **commenced in this area.*


*Hawthorn has commissioned and completed an ethnographic and archaeological survey over **the tenement with no sites of significance identified. A drill access track has also been **constructed that follows the entire 9.6 kilometres of the main Mt Bevan mineralised zone,**whilst historic grid lines have been located that will provide access for further exploration **and drilling of the Eastern BIF mineralised zone.*​

*A POW (Programme of Work) covering an initial RC drilling program of 52 holes has been **submitted to the WA Department of Industry and Resources. The program is designed to **drill test potential extensions of the Mt Mason iron resource that may strike into Hawthorn’s **tenement, and to test two prominent pods of outcropping haematite mineralisation situated **a further 400 and 1200 metres to the north. Further tenement wide drilling programs are **planned.*

*The iron and basemetal potential of the Mt Bevan district is increasingly being recognized **with Hawthorn’s prime tenement currently surrounded by tenements held by active explorers **including Jupiter Mines Limited, Portman Mining Limited, and Western Areas NL in joint **venture with BHP Billiton.*

*Jupiter has reported that it intends to commence drilling in the 150 metre gap between their **Mt Mason iron resource and the Hawthorn tenement boundary in early June, with the **existing resource reported by Jupiter to be open along strike to the north. In addition recent **corporate activity has seen the Haoning Group of China secure a 9.55% stake in Jupiter via a*
*placement, whilst Pallinghurst Resources Australia Limited and associated company’s Red **Rock Resources plc and Regency Mines plc have reported that as of the 26th of May 2008*
*that they control a 16.73% interest in Jupiter.*

Hawthorn resources mt.bevan IO tenement


----------



## eMark (5 June 2008)

Looking at getting into this stock soon. It seems like anything at 4c or under is a good buy from what I have been told.

What sort of potential do you think this SP has? 

Another IO spec.


----------



## eMark (14 June 2008)

ok.

No HAW supporters willing to contribute? Where have you all gone?

Closed at 0.033 on Friday. Good entry point?



eMark said:


> Looking at getting into this stock soon. It seems like anything at 4c or under is a good buy from what I have been told.
> 
> What sort of potential do you think this SP has?
> 
> Another IO spec.


----------



## eMark (3 July 2008)

eMark said:


> ok.
> 
> No HAW supporters willing to contribute? Where have you all gone?
> 
> Closed at 0.033 on Friday. Good entry point?




This is fun talking to myself every 2 weeks. Clearly not a lot of interest in HAW.........or is there?

Anyone???


----------



## gibber (3 July 2008)

I have it. Don't know all that much about it other than IMO it could do an FMS
But as I said, thats in my opinion


----------



## Birdster (4 July 2008)

I have some as well. But bottom drawered. When and if I get a price volume alert or price sensitive ann alert, my ears will prick up. Till then, it's ho-hum...nothing to see here...


----------



## travwj (4 July 2008)

I have it on a watch list, but thats about it at the moment...so i always take note on what is written in this thread. So keep posting your info and views...

Trav


----------



## eMark (4 July 2008)

gibber said:


> I have it. Don't know all that much about it other than IMO it could do an FMS
> But as I said, thats in my opinion




Why do you think it could do an FMS? Was FMS mulling around this number for a long while, until they came up with some signifigant news?


----------



## ColB (4 July 2008)

Have a look at the FMS chart Emark and you'll see what Gibber is refering to.  Does have good short term support around .034 mark and has bounced back from yesterdays day of carnage for resource stocks.  Lets hope next week brings some joy to those of us that have been battered from pillar to post this last week.  There's plenty of stocks like this one with fair potential and just waiting for good news to spur them on but in this market some of that Joy is pretty short lived before they are sometimes sold down again a la 'MEO' today.  Good luck with it if you did get in!


----------



## Drubula (22 July 2008)

I have been watching this stock over the past 3 months. I recently read in one of the companies announcements about the Mt Bevan Project. A recent quote about Mt Bevan stated "The iron and basemetal potential of the Mt Bevan district is increasingly being recognized with Hawthorn’s prime tenement currently surrounded by tenements held by active explorers including Jupiter Mines Limited, Portman Mining Limited, and Western Areas NL in joint venture with BHP Billiton.

Jupiter has reported that it intends to commence drilling in the 150 metre gap between their Mt Mason iron resource and the Hawthorn tenement boundary in early June, with the existing resource reported by Jupiter to be open along strike to the north." 

Hopefully any positive drilling results from Jupiter Miines will have an impact on Hawthorns SP considering how close JMS tenement boundary is to HAW. 


Any thoughts from the crew.


----------



## tigerboi (11 September 2008)

*Re: HAW-early drill results from mt bevan*

I am still keeping a close eye on this one & im surprised no one put up the early results of late august,with HAW being shoehorned in amongst some big hitters such as JMS,PMM,pallinghurst,BHP,WSA it has a chance of some good gains soon...tb

*29 August 2008*
*Initial results including 40 metres @ 61.7% Fe from maiden drilling*
*program at Mt Bevan, WA*
*Key points:*​
​​Completed assays for the first 5 holes of the maiden 46 hole RC drilling program at​ 
Mt Bevan return strong, consistent iron results from haematite rich layer including:​ 
*40 metres @ 61.7% Fe from 48 metres*

*17 metres @ 57.2% Fe from 37 metres*​ 
*24 metres @ 58.2 % Fe from 59 metres*​ 
*8 metres @ 62.3% Fe from 84 metres*​ 
400 metre strike length of one of three known mineralised horizons tested.​ 
Further assay results expected throughout September and October.​ 
Exploration accelerated on remaining 25 kilometres of strike of prospective horizons.​Scoping studies commence – intense corporate and exploration activity in the district
will assist in the development of a multi-source project area when sufficient resources are identified.
Hawthorn Resources Limited (‘Hawthorn’) (ASX code: HAW), is pleased to announce its first assay results from its maiden drilling program from the highly prospective Mt Bevan Project.
The project is focused on tenement E29/510 approximately 100 kilometres west of Leonora,
Western Australia, adjacent to Jupiter Mines Limited’s (‘Jupiter’) Mt Mason Iron Ore Resource
(2.2 Mt @ 60.6% Fe) (refer to Figures 1 and 2).
Exploration by Hawthorn at Mt Bevan has identified widespread, outcropping and suboutcropping haematite mineralisation adjacent to BIF units in a package of interbedded shales and other sediments that extends in a north westerly direction through the entire strike length of tenement E29/510 – a distance of more than 25 kilometres.In July 2008, an initial RC drill program commenced in the southern boundary region of the tenement. The program (46 holes / 3929 metres) was designed to test potential strike extensions of the known Mt Mason mineralisation from the tenement boundary to more than 400 metres to the north in a series of East-West and Northeast–Southwest striking drill fences (refer to Figure 3).
This drill program was carried out at the same time as Jupiter drilled further holes to the north and east of the known Mt Mason ore resource (ASX Announcement 26/08/2008). A number of the new holes drilled by Jupiter lie in close proximity to Hawthorn’s tenement boundary (refer to Figure 3).
Drilling intersected consolidated pisolitic gravels with coarse fragments of secondary haematite, which appears possibly associated with a palaeo-channel, above a saprolitic clay layer which in turn overlies gently east dipping, massive to semi-massive haematite altered sediments and deeper magnetite bearing sediment layers.
Assay results are now available for 5 of the initial 46 drillholes completed, with several outstanding results returned from the haematite rich horizon intercepted. Collar locations for the holes reported are appended at the end of this report.
The shallow and consistent nature of this magnetite zone requires further assessment particularly as it underlies the target high grade haematite rich horizon in all sections drilled to date and appears to proceed to surface. The grades reported above are comparable to other magnetite explorers and producers in Western Australia including
Gindalbie Metals – Karara magnetite resource (1854 Mt @ 35.4% Fe)
Grange Resources – Southdown magnetite resource (479 Mt @ 37.3% Fe)
McArthur Minerals – Lake Giles magnetite resource (112 Mt @ 24.6%).

Davis Tube Reduction tests will be carried out on samples from the current drilling program to assess the amenability of the horizon to produce a high grade Fe concentrate.​
Hawthorn believes that the hematite-bearing drill results reflect the northern strike extension of Jupiters’ Mt Mason Iron Ore Resource. Further confidence will be added when Jupiter announce results from holes drilled in close proximity to the shared tenement boundary

The directors of Hawthorn are greatly encouraged by the results to date and have commissioned a major ground gravity program focused on the primary known target haematite rich horizons. Additionally, a further RC drilling program of more than 100 holes is planned for the upcoming quarter – hole locations will be partially dependent on data generated by the ground gravity survey and receipt of further assay results; however,
several prominent targets require immediate drilling.
As the results reported are comparable with peers in the district and throughout the Yilgarn,internal exploration target hurdles have been set for the discovery of high grade Direct Shipping iron ore in the upcoming quarters. Scoping production, treatment and transport studies have commenced in support of these targets.


----------



## Drubula (17 April 2009)

Potential Plus with HAW but currently affected by the lack of volume by investors hurt by the financial crisis. I continue to hold longterm on this one. Anyone have any views on this stock in regards to its gold prospects.


----------



## JFK (30 April 2009)

How do you think they will go tomorrow? I think they will open at .013 and up from there..........................


----------



## aussie86 (1 May 2009)

JFK said:


> How do you think they will go tomorrow? I think they will open at .013 and up from there..........................




ahh the perils of making predictions.

opened at 0.012, closed 0.009, maybe next week we'll see a bit of a recovery.


----------



## Drubula (6 May 2009)

So would anyone like as to have a guess who has been buying HAW stock over the past week? Wishful thinking would be the Chinese or Maybe Portman’s or even Pallinghurst. (Oh well I can only dream). Disappointed that there has been very little movement in price.


----------



## Wilson! (14 May 2009)

Drubula, I have taken a position for a long term hold
Drilling results in June I think, 2 directors dumping millions of shares, it has all the ingredients of a spicy mini series

I dont know if its good or bad, but I think I will just accumulate and see where it goes as the money going in I dont need for a long time, but of course would like back with interest one day!

I keep meaning to call the company but just too busy and forgetful to get around to it

Cheers,
Wilson


----------



## JTLP (15 May 2009)

Wilson! said:


> Drubula, I have taken a position for a long term hold
> Drilling results in June I think, 2 directors dumping millions of shares, it has all the ingredients of a spicy mini series
> 
> I dont know if its good or bad, but I think I will just accumulate and see where it goes as the money going in I dont need for a long time, but of course would like back with interest one day!
> ...




WILSON!!! REVEAL YOUR FACE! :

Haha ok...I looked at HAW today...HAWOB copped a bit of a battering on low volume. The options dont expire for a long time...not sure of exercise price though. They still have a bit of cash on hand...wonder why the directors dumped?

Was thinking of picking up some options and waiting for 2 years. HAWOB @ .003 could be worth a punt. Heads are only at .008 though...not sure of exercise price either so maybe too expensive?


----------



## JTLP (15 May 2009)

Probably should have just edited post but excuse me...bit of a nightcap hic!

I also noticed over a billion shares on issue and lots of projects they were involved in failed to do anything last quarter (after reading quarterly report). They have quite a bit on the go but most of them read (in laymans terms) "failed to scratch the surface this quarter".

Billion shares = liquidity but dont think this is going anywhere fast in a hurry WILSON!

Say hi to Tim for me vroom vroom!


----------



## Wilson! (19 May 2009)

No worries JTLP, will do
They seem to be pretty confident with the current Mt Bevan project, unfortunate name of course. 

But anyway, as I said, will see how she goes. 
I am really looking for a small junior to drip feed funds into over 12 - 18 months with good projects that could make a company. 

Oh, and yes, the oppies could be ok if in for the long term, any big run on heads could put them in the money quickly but as always, that's an "if"


----------



## duno (12 June 2009)

hi folks, 
duno 'bout you lot, but HAW is about to fire up. IMHO
increase in vols, price movement is up.

they have started up their exploration programmes on the Iron Ore, Gold and Uranium fronts.
Results are soon expected.

good luck to those who hold because i do


----------



## bowman (16 June 2009)

A lot more volume today with the announcement. Anyone care to comment on the quality of the haematite grades?


----------



## duno (10 July 2009)

hi bowman,
the grades are good but they need more. 
i call them and they were very quiet on the gold side of things.
must wait for the quartly
i bought somemore


----------



## aussie86 (20 July 2009)

Well there was a big spike in volume today after the announcement.

I'm not sure what parts of this announcement were news to everyone, as most of the points were quoting Jupiter and Palinghurst, from weeks or months ago. 

Would the "informal discussions' with Jupiter/Pallinghurst, have been the news that saw the big volume spike?

Oh well lets hope that it leads to something and the share price keeps heading up!


----------



## Wilson! (21 July 2009)

The ann was to remind the market, that the ongoing discussions are going on, not speculation alone. 

It's good news for holders, I think it's a hold and see scenario now, for me, accumulate. Decent volume today was ok too


----------



## Datsun Disguise (14 August 2009)

Some imminent activity over the Hawthorn grounds, $400k raised througha placement plus a $0.0072 share placement for holders (on the register today) just announced.

But here's the good bit, lots of drilling over the 3rd quarter!

*Timetable and Funds Usage*o 
_*Iron Ore (September – December 2009) – 60% of Funds*_
 § Receipt of Channel Iron testwork results
 § Drill target preparation
 § Drilling of Direct Shipping Ore and Channel Iron Targets
 § Receipt of Assay Results from drilling
_*Gold (September – December 2009) – 30% of Funds*_
 § Drilling of existing high grade gold targets in the Wild Dog
Dam, Trouser Legs, Deep South and Yundamindera areas of
the Eastern Goldfields of West Australia.
 § Testwork on existing gold dumps at Anglo Saxon
 § Receipt of Assay Results – Follow up drilling
_*Uranium (October 2009) – 10% of Funds*_
 § Follow up drilling of initial high grade U result (2m @ 800ppm
U) at Clarke River
 § Drilling can commence almost immediately as drill pads and
access tracks exist
 § Assay results due November-December 2009


----------



## gk999 (18 August 2009)

Hi all... just been trying to get a feel for Hawthorn Resources - particularly with this share placement offer for existing shareholders... anyone who was a shareholder last friday is entitled to participate and purchase up to $15,000 worth of shares at a discounted rate of 5% or 0.0072 per share...

I guess this is a very speculative company and just wondering what peoples thoughts are on it?

Since October last year not much has happened in the price range - it has just bounced up and down around the 0.010 in +/- 0.002 increments. 

But if we look back a bit further to June and August 2008 the price was around 0.035 and 0.04 (in fact in Oct 07 through to Feb 08 it peaked at 0.05). The volume traded in June and August was reasonably low - it seems that only in the last 2-3 months there are consistently high levels of volume being traded...

What are peoples thoughts on this company? buy? hold? sell? run for cover?


----------



## Datsun Disguise (23 October 2009)

I've been expected to see some kind of announcement regarding the iron ore tenements and the recent volume and price action may be pointing to some similar expectation in the market. We could see this have a decent run with some positive news. The market depth looks positive for those holding (including me).

I reckon we'll see some appreciation in price with any attempt (or plan for an attempt) to define a resource size. Given the neighbors you'd have to think that takeover speculation would help the price as well.


----------



## geea (25 October 2009)

I believe that HAW should be announcing some drilling results soon. The results will decide which way the share moves. I hold so i'm hoping they are good.

Geea.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (26 October 2009)

Me too - looking for the Gold and I/O results, as for the Uranium - yawn, snore, woteva....

More good volume moving through this morning too, you'd have to think it's speculators counting on some good gold results, the historic numbers look very nice.


----------



## geea (26 October 2009)

They did make an announcement today but not sure how good it was. Said they were happy with the gold they found and then the market smashed them by 16%. Possibly traders buying the rumor and selling the fact. Large volume, be interesting to see what they do over the next few days.

Geea


----------



## Datsun Disguise (27 October 2009)

The key word was anomalous - and the overall grades were not good. So not much value in the gold holdings imho. But the iron ore is still to come, perhaps we might see better results there. Not holding now, but will look for another entry opportunity off the back of this news and prior to iron ore  results - although I have no idea when those results are due, should be soon according to the last announcement....


----------



## foolian (28 October 2009)

what's everyones thoughts on the current standing of HAW?
do we think the report due on by the end of the week will be positive for SP?
i'm hoping mt bevan is mentioned in a positive light in the quarterly!


----------



## chrisalex (30 October 2009)

Good morning Fella's
                           I have been watching HAW for about 10 months and to me it appears to be a beer money maker for the millionaires, buy a mil' at .007, and
sell at .008. with all the announcements they make they still have not done much. Similar to ADY they have over 1.5 billion shares so it takes a lot of cash
flow to make any type of movement. But if you have the cash it's not a problem
to make the occasional 10%. If I had the cash I would.
         Good punting, chrisalex


----------



## frankie_boy (31 March 2010)

Anyone here still punting on this stock.. thought it was worth investing in but its certainly not showing anything promising of late..


----------



## craigj (31 March 2010)

i still hold stock but they are taking a loooooong time to drill
definately a bottom draw job

i/o at mt bevan is the one waitingfor


----------



## frankie_boy (31 March 2010)

craigj said:


> i still hold stock but they are taking a loooooong time to drill
> definately a bottom draw job
> 
> i/o at mt bevan is the one waitingfor





Ah ok.. guess I will put this in the bottom draw as well.. 

Mt Bevan? Is this another drill that is in the pipeline?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (27 April 2010)

Very large, positive volume on friday ... combined with upcoming drill results, are making things look more promising for holders of HAW.


----------



## frankie_boy (8 June 2010)

I been hoping for some more promising news from this lot as i am still holding.. Anyone else holding this stock?


----------



## frankie_boy (10 June 2010)

bump..... looking for any thoughts on this..

any takers? 

going once..

going twice...


----------



## No Gain (11 June 2010)

I'm holding as well but wonder if this resources tax has affected exploration companies. If their Iron Ore resource is a viable mine then I guess they have to attract someone to mine it or get into mining themselves. From what is being said companies and investors don't want to put anything towards mine development in Australia because of the uncertainty of this Tax. They will be developing mines in Africa and Brazil so maybe have a look at CFE instead. If only I knew for certain - but of course I don't!


----------



## JimBob (11 June 2010)

I think the biggest problem with Hawthorn is their management.  Progress is extremely slow on all projects and there is a general lack of information.  IMO, their prime focus should be on defining a resource at Mt Bevan, or at the least, a exploration target.  Their Yilgarn neighbours Jupiter and Mindax are both progressing on the corporate front and with drilling campaigns.  Singapore's Lion group has recently invested $15m in Mindax so their is still interest in the area and iron ore juniors despite uncertainty over the resource tax.  Jupiter has stated its intentions to consolidate iron ore players in the region, including Hawthorn, but Hawthorn really needs to progress on their drilling program.


----------



## frankie_boy (11 August 2010)

"Company Announcement
HAWTHORN RESOURCES SET TO CONFIRM JOINT VENTURE TO
DEVELOP MT BEVAN IRON ORE ASSETS
Hawthorn Resources Limited (ASX: HAW) advises that it has agreed to joint
venture its Mt Bevan Iron Ore assets with Legacy Iron Ore Limited (ASX: LCY).
LCY and HAW have signed a Letter of Offer to joint venture the Iron Ore assets
at Mt Bevan, which is located approximately 100km west of the Leonora
township in the central Yilgarn region of Western Australia."

Anyone care to discuss?


----------



## JimBob (11 August 2010)

On face value, it seems a better deal for Legacy who are paying $5million for a 60% stake in the Mt Bevan project.  Mt Bevan extends for 25km along strike from Jupiter's Mt Mason project.  Hawthorn haven't really made much progress at Mt Bevan recently but from limited drill hole data, they have confirmed that the grade and width is similar to that of Jupiter's Mt Ida which has an exploration target of over 1Billion Tonnes.  Mt Bevan has potential to host quite a sizeable resource so at least now they have the funds to develop a JORC resource estimate.


----------



## No Gain (26 August 2010)

From yesterdays paper:

"The top-traded stock by volume was base metals and gold explorer Hawthorn Resources, with 25.6 million shares worth $190,967 changing hands.

Shares in Hawthorn were up 0.2 cents at 0.8 cents."

I've held for a while now, just like a few others, so here's to hoping we have some good activity for a while.


----------



## No Gain (30 August 2010)

Does anyone else out there follow Hawthorn resources?

I noticed the announcement after Fridays close about a request for a general meeting to dismiss two current directors and replace them with two new ones.

They want to remove Mark Elliott and Mark Kerr and appoint Vincent Mascolo and Kyle Shields.

Why would a new substantial holder want to do this, are they stacking the board for a takeover or something else?

Any ideas?


----------



## JimBob (30 August 2010)

I follow them a bit but am not a shareholder, i am a shareholder in Mindax who have tenements nearby along with Jupiter Mines.

IMO, the current directors have been dragging their feet quite a bit in developing their Iron Ore project.  Their key objectives should be to determine a resource size at Mt Bevan to keep up with Jupiter and Mindax.  However, with a 5% shareholding, i dont think they have much chance of replacing 2 out of 3 directors.  They have said they will release more information about their intentions, so it depends on what their intentions are and their vision for the future are.

The legacy deal will gets things moving but i think Hawthorn have sold their assets off too cheaply.


----------



## frankie_boy (2 December 2010)

Just bit of a nudge for HAW thread, I just had a brief look through the latest AGM notes, from what i understand they have re-elected Mr D S Tyrwhitt as a Director of the Company, from what i have read up on him he has plenty of experience in the mining industry.

Where to for HAW though?


----------



## frankie_boy (11 March 2011)

bit of a gold find for them in the announcements today..


----------



## frankie_boy (1 April 2011)

For those that are holding HAW...


----------



## tigerboi (3 April 2011)

*plus 50% is just a warm up...multi bagger in the making*



frankie_boy said:


> For those that are holding HAW...




yes!!!thank you very much,i started the thread as i believe HAW are 
a genuine under the radar smokey.only up a flukey 50% ATM.

stay tuned on HAW as i believe they are capable of a flinders iron style run (plus 1400%)
im lookbaggering at taking a huge position this week...TB


----------



## adobee (4 April 2011)

been reading up on HAW over the weekend.. dont like buying when its just gone up 50% but it does look to have some big potential..


----------



## frankie_boy (4 April 2011)

adobee said:


> been reading up on HAW over the weekend.. dont like buying when its just gone up 50% but it does look to have some big potential..




yes well i was a bit slow off the mark this morning to capitalise.. went up another to 0.023 before settling at 0.016..

What/where have you read that has impressed you?


----------



## warrenatk (5 April 2011)

0.016 	0.024 	0.016 	0.024 	50.00 	711 	275,737,578

for today... not too shabby at all..

Sellers

0.024	7,632,561	5		
0.025	19,054,000	19
0.026	8,007,773	11

Buyers

13	8,935,687	0.023	
6	10,600,000	0.022	
14	6,360,000	0.021


with an ANN coming out somewhat soon, from seeing what they have found so far and the new ANN coming out about the increase in levels of gold found, and also maybe prospects for diamonds also.... alot of people are jumping onto this bandwagon..

DYOR 

Warren.


----------



## frankie_boy (5 April 2011)

yes.. have cashed in a few in the dying minutes of today... 

am kicking myself for unloading half of them at 1.1 about a couple of weeks ago, only to buy some cheap uranium stocks at the time, which are not taking off like this.. 

but glad to see what i have got bought at 0.8c is looking good..


----------



## JTLP (5 April 2011)

JTLP said:


> WILSON!!! REVEAL YOUR FACE! :
> 
> Haha ok...I looked at HAW today...HAWOB copped a bit of a battering on low volume. The options dont expire for a long time...not sure of exercise price though. They still have a bit of cash on hand...wonder why the directors dumped?
> 
> Was thinking of picking up some options and waiting for 2 years. HAWOB @ .003 could be worth a punt. Heads are only at .008 though...not sure of exercise price either so maybe too expensive?




Wow! Nearly 2 years later and I would have been up 200% - what a pick!

Wonder when this mystery ann is coming out? I DNH


----------



## warrenatk (5 April 2011)

franky mate, I bought in at 9:30am at 2c for 15k, then 1hr later and the rest of the day it had been sitting on 1.6c a share, and closed at 1.5c..... im in the same boat even though today it finished at 2.4c im still abit upset with my stupid buying skills.


----------



## frankie_boy (2 June 2011)

warrenatk said:


> franky mate, I bought in at 9:30am at 2c for 15k, then 1hr later and the rest of the day it had been sitting on 1.6c a share, and closed at 1.5c..... im in the same boat even though today it finished at 2.4c im still abit upset with my stupid buying skills.




How have you been trading now.. I thought with the latest gold finds it be taking off a bit more, the buyers are there... just not buying..


----------



## albaby (19 July 2011)

["Legacy’s Mt Bevan project will likely require significant investment and development to advance Mt Bevan. Legacy has entered into a Memorandum of Understanding with National Mineral Development Corporation (NMDC), and plans to sell up to a 50% equity interest in Legacy, based upon an independent valuation.

NMDC is a Government of India owned public enterprise under the control of the Ministry of Steel, and is India’s single largest iron ore producer, with reported resources in excess of 800 million tonn" ]This news has been great for Legacy +13%,but hasn't  rubbed off on haw.The deal to give 60% to  legacy for a pittance was a shocker.Al.


----------



## frankie_boy (5 September 2011)

Recent Drilling from 15th Aug slowly sent the SP up to 0.021, and declined since. I have not seen any results yet...


----------



## frankie_boy (21 December 2011)

Just a Bump. I believe there is a share buyback underway.


----------



## LRG (13 March 2012)

Lots of volume lately, holding up well.

Awaiting 100%  t/o bid from LCY to be confirmed.

May be worth a punt at these prices?? IMO


----------



## LRG (20 March 2012)

Hmm a lot of speculation on this as to whether LCY will bid 100% within the next few weeks?

No one knows, but if they do this will re-rate like a rocket.

They are sitting on a gold mine (well IO anyway).


----------



## frankie_boy (18 April 2012)

LRG said:


> Hmm a lot of speculation on this as to whether LCY will bid 100% within the next few weeks?
> 
> No one knows, but if they do this will re-rate like a rocket.
> 
> They are sitting on a gold mine (well IO anyway).




Well not much news in that regard just yet. Sitting.. waiting..


----------



## Goldexplorer (22 May 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> Just a Bump. I believe there is a share buyback underway.




They have no money to do a buyback.

Where did you get that idea from Frankie???????????????


----------



## frankie_boy (6 June 2012)

Goldexplorer said:


> They have no money to do a buyback.
> 
> Where did you get that idea from Frankie???????????????




Sorry I thought I read that somewhere.. Maybe I was misaken.

Its not going anywhere atm. I been looking at unloading but not at present prices


----------



## frankie_boy (20 September 2012)

Hawthorn are going into partnership with some Chinese, throwing in 15m to the kitty. More developments to come.


----------



## frankie_boy (11 October 2012)

Drilling report for those who are following:



High Grade Gold Intercepts - Edjudins
Drilling Report
09-10-2012
Hawthorn Resources Announces High Grade Gold Intercepts from Edjudins


Hawthorn Resources announced high-grade gold results from recent drilling at its wholly-owned Edjudina project area that confirm earlier reported high-grade results, and further identifies the high grade gold zones that are known to occur within this mineralised field. Latest results include: 2m @ 20.29g/t Au, including 1m @ 39.5g/t Au; and 4m @ 4.28g/t Au, including 1m @ 10.26g/t Au. The drilling and sampling carried out indicates that well defined, high-grade gold lodes exist in this area. Drilling to further define these lodes and potentially identify a mineable high-grade gold resource amenable to open-cut and/or underground exploitation will be carried out in upcoming months.


----------



## LRG (16 October 2012)

HAW another resource specie disappointment in 2012

Will it get better in 2013 with a t/o from LCY or will it fizzle even more?

The $64,000 question

We need another SIR

:frown:


----------



## frankie_boy (31 October 2012)

LRG said:


> HAW another resource specie disappointment in 2012
> 
> Will it get better in 2013 with a t/o from LCY or will it fizzle even more?
> 
> ...




SP on the take with the Chinese investment being approved.


----------



## frankie_boy (9 November 2012)

frankie_boy said:


> SP on the take with the Chinese investment being approved.




Hmm.. this had a bit of a spike then went back to sleep. Not sure what happened.


----------



## frankie_boy (24 January 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> Hmm.. this had a bit of a spike then went back to sleep. Not sure what happened.




High Grade gold deposit intercepted.. still bubbling along going nowhere..yet..


----------



## Slartibartfast (4 April 2013)

Share price lately is making me 

Will we receive Tranche 2 from our overseas investors or will it be another Chinese company ripping off an Australian miner???


----------



## frankie_boy (16 April 2013)

Slartibartfast said:


> Share price lately is making me
> 
> Will we receive Tranche 2 from our overseas investors or will it be another Chinese company ripping off an Australian miner???




Im a little concerned it could be the later..


----------



## frankie_boy (27 May 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> Im a little concerned it could be the later..




Well we are back up on the market and go go go. Full steam ahead. Drilling back on track. 

Now its a waiting game.


----------



## Goldexplorer (17 October 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> Well we are back up on the market and go go go. Full steam ahead. Drilling back on track.
> 
> Now its a waiting game.




IMO we need to sell to LCY the remaining 40 percent of Mount Bevan to get the SP up again. No action on it will see us further slipping down, back to pre consolidation days. IMO


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2021)

8 years between posts..
Here's a chart. MD looks very gappy/ crappy.
  (Market is closed, but wouldn't look too much better when open, I would imagine) 

 Still drilling I see... currently looking for gold not iron?
I thought it was an iron stock?
Maybe like neopilitan ice cream...

3 year chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2021)

Hmm, amazing what the word "Hancock" can do...










Flag pennant thingy... where to from here though?


----------



## greggles (7 April 2022)

Hawthorne Resources benefiting today from the earn-in of Hancock Magnetite Holdings Pty Ltd into the Mt Bevan iron ore project. HAW currently holds a 40% interest in the Mt Bevan project, although this will reduce to 28% once Hancock's initial invesment of $9 million has been paid. If Hancock elects to fund through to a completed PFS then HAW will hold 19.6%.

Still, this looks very good for HAW which will not have to spend another cent on the project potentially all the way through to a completed PFS, which will free up their cash at hand to be used for other purposes. Also, you can't get a more serious player than a Hancock entity, so this will de-risk the project considerably.

Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 April 2022)

Not a single mention of LEG, Legacy Iron Ore there Greg.... the main beneficiary of the JV agreement?


----------



## greggles (7 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Not a single mention of LEG, Legacy Iron Ore there Greg.... the main beneficiary of the JV agreement?




I noticed you already did that in the LCY thread.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 April 2022)

Looking at the chart, my thoughts are, will it fill the gap?
Are the funnymentals or trading strong enough to stop it filling the gap?


----------

